# What type of foods I can feed my turtle



## daniel1234 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have aquired a murray short neck turtle, and the previous owner fed it chicken. We are currently feeding her turtle pellets but we don't know what else we can feed her, can we feed her some greens as she doesn't seem to like pellets much. She is getting hungry, as we have stopped feeding her chicken,as we were told it is not good for her.


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Oct 26, 2010)

maybe small fish


----------



## cris (Oct 26, 2010)

Go to the Australian Freshwater Turtle Forum, they eat way too much to try and type it all.


----------



## daniel1234 (Oct 26, 2010)

cris said:


> Go to the Australian Freshwater Turtle Forum, they eat way too much to try and type it all.


Thanks I'll do that


----------



## Jasspa (Oct 26, 2010)

cris said:


> Go to the Australian Freshwater Turtle Forum, they eat way too much to try and type it all.


 Yeah that's a really good forum for turtle info.

Read this caresheet as well, its excellent.
Australian Freshwater Turtles


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 26, 2010)

turtles rock, and if it moves they will eat it, and if they dont move they will eat it anyway ( or sit hungrilly in my feeding zone....


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 26, 2010)

blood worm


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Oct 26, 2010)

Mine like seafood marinara....raw,chopped and hand fed of course...very spoilt....
Also koi pellets, turtle sticks, and greens or they will eat your waterlilies...

have fun with yours...
kelly


----------



## daniel1234 (Oct 27, 2010)

Cheers for the replies.
She is a freebie that has a little history, we are the third owners.
She came in a 120cm long tank with a couple small power filters, a heater, a floating dock, and a commercial turtle ramp that is to small for her but I have built it up with some rocks from previous fish setups.
The second owner said that she was abused by the first owners -unsanitary conditions I guess-but second owner provided overly sanitary conditions in that she would clean everything and give complete water changes every week. Also the water was quite shallow so the turtle really only ever walked around the tank. Having kept fish I knew the water and filters needed aging so in consultation with my aquarium shop raised the water volume and quality over several weeks. They said she was in good condition although a pink belly indicated she was a little stressed.
She seems alot happier now, belly is not pink, not so skittish, has learnt to swim agian and for longer periods each day.
We want to add some plants to the tank and would be happy for her to nibble them as well as expand her feed options. I have considered putting other inhabitants in the tank but they will proberbly just end up as food or nibbling her. I will work on getting a bigger tank as this one is only 35cm high and has no lid.
A quick snap of Princess:


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't keep turtles... but I've heard that they don't "nibble" plants, more like destroy them. Just something to keep in mind for your set up. She looks nice, anyway


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 27, 2010)

eloda plant yeah there is all so turtle dinner that has carrot and greens in it which i should go pic up some too my gets blood worm and plants and pellets and has feeder fish too which are good for them too


----------

